# Eye visual sativa !!!



## PsyJiM (Mar 1, 2010)

I Jus wanna know is there a mary jane strain that privide your head with visual hallucinations  



TyA~*PJ*


----------



## Dahova (Mar 1, 2010)

laced wit LSD is the only thing i can think of


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

The closest you will come to that would be neville's haze. Trippiest sativa there is.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 1, 2010)

If you want to put a chemical in your plant how you do it ? 
i dont want to do it, i just wanna know 
you spray it on the leaves or in the watering phase and how often ?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Not to be a D%@# but i kinda hope nobody answers that question...why would you want to add chemicals to mj?????


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 3, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> Not to be a D%@# but i kinda hope nobody answers that question...why would you want to add chemicals to mj?????





			
				PsyJiM said:
			
		

> i dont want to do it, i just wanna know


:yeahthat: look what i say....i jus want to learn how ppl do it....not to do it !!!:yeahthat:

I dont think is bad to be curius :holysheep:


----------



## kebnekajse (Mar 13, 2010)

I only had hallucinations when eating haxhbrownies. But thai is the trippiest thing i've smoked. Not really hallucinations, but kinda... you know what i mean if you've done lsd.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 13, 2010)

You won't see pink dragons or god, but a good brownie or three can be very visual. Any chemical that causes hallucinations when added to mj is because it's poisoning you and your body is trying not to die...hallucinations are common when in this state! JMO


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea brownies are good but cause only mind hallucinations 
like fear/paranoia/laughater/increase heart beat i just want to find a weed that make your high colorfull i dont know if that exists from the nature...i dont want to take chemicals just a very strong sativa


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 13, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> Yea brownies are good but cause only mind hallucinations
> like fear/paranoia/laughater/increase heart beat i just want to find a weed that make your high colorfull i dont know if that exists from the nature...i dont want to take chemicals just a very strong sativa


Sounds wonderful when you put it like that, I sure hope this exists:hubba:


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope it too bud....


----------



## gourmet (Mar 15, 2010)

Full Moon by Nirvana has very subtle hints of the effect.  It's Thai.  Mine is 2 weeks from harvest, but I tasted a little mid last week.  Clear Sativa head high but with no anxiety and just a hint of sense sensitivity.   

I read that either Urban or Durban poison is supposed to have a hint also, but have not tried it.  

Nevile's Haze just went on my list, Kal El. Thanks.


----------



## glderguy (Feb 20, 2011)

I think, with the TRUE opiatied Thai, back in late 60s/early70s chemical was added by soaking the bud in it.  Tremendous high if you could actually get the real thing.  Be prepared though!  Other than that I dont know how to add chems to weed.  I have, in my youth now, cut up paper blotter acid,
put it in a joint and smoked it...unfortunately the process of combustion I believe destroyed the acid.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 21, 2011)

Sativas that originate close to the equator carry the traits for producing THCV, which is responsible for the trippy visual effects. Some supplyer sites will bring up some strains when you type THCV in the search.

NOTE: When growing these for thier THCV, you will need a minimum 1000w hid lamp. A combination of smaller wattage will not work as well because it's the intensity of the light that causes the reaction within the plant.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 21, 2011)

Anybody know how to make a nuclear trigger out of a toaster oven?  I don't wanna do it, I just wanna know how.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Sativas that originate close to the equator carry the traits for producing THCV, which is responsible for the trippy visual effects. Some supplyer sites will bring up some strains when you type THCV in the search.
> 
> NOTE: When growing these for thier THCV, you will need a minimum 1000w hid lamp. A combination of smaller wattage will not work as well because it's the intensity of the light that causes the reaction within the plant.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Growing Barney Farms LSD, said to have a trippy effect...we'll see.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Sep 25, 2011)

purple haze/thai,double thai,malawi from ace seeds.the real deal.im need to go to the hospital weed.but up to 20 weeks flowering.well worth it if you ask me.i love it when a guy says that nothing could **** him up then i say oh yeah?and roll up a spliff of the purple haze/thai.its fucked up scary ****.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow.. Diggin' deep for this one. Can't believe this thread wasn't closed....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2011)

I made up some bud butter (steeped for 16 hrs on low in dbl boiler) from 8 - 40 sacks of differing strains of weed I had collected thru the yr, and when I ate the first cookie from that batch I got the Fear(not too much the Loathing). I mean full melty colors and whole lotta paranoia. I even forgot where I was and  I found myself outside w/ my gf asking me what the hell I was doin'. :rofl: That's the closest thing to "trippin" I got... :rofl: ahhh, good times, good ppl...

Peace,

7GE 

p.s. One of my friends called me and yelled at me for lacing my cookies w/ PCP...lol...


----------



## greenmentat (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice!
I took a whole bunch of ispropyl goo that no one would smoke and mixed it with about a pound of b bud and put it in a pot with thirty or forty cups of coconut butter..... made this green butter what was RIDICULOUSLY STRONG... One guy wanted to try some so he slathered it on a piece of toast and an hour later he was vomiting in the bathroom talking severe THC poisoning... Another friend had to have the fire department and medics come and take her naked out of her second story bedroom because she couldn't get out of bed and thought she was going to die... Both of them now know not to mess with my green butter.  word.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

greenmentat said:
			
		

> Nice!
> I took a whole bunch of ispropyl goo that no one would smoke and mixed it with about a pound of b bud and put it in a pot with thirty or forty cups of coconut butter..... made this green butter what was RIDICULOUSLY STRONG... One guy wanted to try some so he slathered it on a piece of toast and an hour later he was vomiting in the bathroom talking severe THC poisoning... Another friend had to have the fire department and medics come and take her naked out of her second story bedroom because she couldn't get out of bed and thought she was going to die... Both of them now know not to mess with my green butter.  word.



I do not believe there is anything as THC poisoning.  No one anywhere has ever died from a marijuana overdose.  I would be inclined to believe that all that butter may have caused the vomiting.


----------

